# need some torque specs



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

I am having trouble locating the correct torque specs for the cylinder head cover bolts. can anyone help? 
I really appreciate it!


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

FYI, these aren't the "head bolts" as stated in the bentley, but the head COVER bolts. there are a bunch of them and the bentley doesn't seem to have them listed..


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

10Nm


----------

